# A-cup ladies who've been pregnant: How did pregnancy change your breasts?



## knobby

This is a totally common question. But I couldn't find anything that was specifically about small breasts. And I know this is a vain topic, but I'm just curious about how pregnancy will change my body. :blush:

To preface: My bra size is 32A (I don't even fill out an A-cup bra as much as I'd like) and have never been pregnant. And I'm a healthy, trim weight (I read that having extra boob fat pre-pregnancy influences changes to breasts after pregnancy). 

I was wondering if anyone with *pre-pregnancy A-cups* could let me know what happened to their breasts after pregnancy/breastfeeding. How is the fullness/shape of them compared to your pre-pregnancy breasts?


----------



## sambam

I didnt have A cups, but had B, and before i even knew i was pregnant my best friend was like wow your boobs are bigger! They kept growing and growing, til eventually i was a DD, i stayed that for quite some while during pregnancy. Then I breast fed my daughter and they shrank away to nothing. Same thing happened with my second pregnancy. I hate my boobs, theyre like an old womans. :( but they served their purpose for the girls. Push up bras all the way lol


----------



## Viridian Soul

I was a 34A before I had my son, and I basically stayed almost that same way until a couple days after I had him and my milk came in. I eventually ended up staying around a 36-38C. Of course, they're definitely not perky like they used to be, but they take up a nice handful and hubby loves 'em, so I'm quite happy overall! The only thing I wish is that my nipples weren't so big, because I swear they're the size of dinner plates and take up 75% of my boobs...but that being said, even though I'm uncomfortable with how they look, big nipples are bullseyes for babies, so I guess that's not too bad. Whenever I get down on my boobs and how they look, I always try to remind myself that they're for babies to eat from, anyways, and that usually does the trick.


----------



## chulie

I don't have A's but I'm smaller cupped for sure..after I got pregnant my boobs exploded to giant awesome stripper boobs! Hahaha. After I finished nursing they sorta shrunk back to the sadness they were before..even less "full" but then a year later they are totally back to what they were before...which is not much. Hahaha I've accepted them for what they are and will happily nurse my next kid as well. Their mommy boobs..they still look great in a push up bra so..I'll live with that. Hahaha


----------



## knobby

Viridian Soul said:


> The only thing I wish is that my nipples weren't so big, because I swear they're the size of dinner plates and take up 75% of my boobs...

I do worry about this a lot! My areolas are already disproportionately larger than my small boobs. If they get any larger that would be the end cute bikini tops for me :/ They'd totally be peeking out.


----------



## knobby

chulie said:


> After I finished nursing they sorta shrunk back to the sadness they were before..even less "full" but then a year later they are totally back to what they were before...which is not much.

Thank you, this gives me some hope :)


----------



## sambam

my nipples are the exact same! god you feel so alone about stuff like this til you come on here! my friends were talking, and said they have strawberry tart nipples and mine are like empire biscuits:haha::blush:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I've been curious about this too! I've never been pregnant and I'm a 32A and really wondered what would happen to the ladies when I do get pregnant..


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm a 34b so similar. My boobs pretty much stayed the same before during and after pregnancy. While I was breastfeeding they became firmer but no bigger and now they're still the same. :shrug:


----------



## KatOro

Barely an a cup here. They got fuller during pregnancy and while bf. Three years later they are a little fuller than post pregnancy but still hardly fill an a cup. i was super thin before pregnancy and am about average weight wise now. not sure if the slight change is due to the pregnancy or the fact i finally was able to put on weight for once.


----------



## loeylo

I am a 32a-32b (depending on the bra) and I have only ever been in the first trimester of pregnancy, but even before I knew I was pregnant my boobs felt fuller! I went right up to a 32c within a few weeks of finding out with my second, and they stayed bigger for about a month after I miscarried. I have usually got virtually no areola around my nipples and they are quite prominent although small, when pregnant I got nice pink skin around my nipples and they were constantly erect, and my boobs were so sensitive and sore I had to buy a whole set of new, unwired, granny bras and they hurt like hell to be removed! I don't know if the super sensitivity is because I have less tissue around my boobs to protect them? It actually put me off breastfeeding because even walking around made them hurt like hell.


----------



## knobby

Something I found in my search of boob answers:

https://www.thebabysucks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/lavaBoobs.jpg

*please stay perky boobs, please stay perky!*


----------



## Anniebobs

I was a small 34B before pregnancy, then during pregnancy went up to a 36DD and when I was breastfeeding went up to a 36E!! It was amazing haha, I didn't make the most of it though, I was too worried about leaking everywhere to wear low cut tops :haha: 

Now I'm a full 34C and they're perky enough to still go without a bra every now and again! Breastfeeding helped my boobs (thanks god!)


----------



## knobby

Anniebobs said:


> I was a small 34B before pregnancy, then during pregnancy went up to a 36DD and when I was breastfeeding went up to a 36E!! It was amazing haha, I didn't make the most of it though, I was too worried about leaking everywhere to wear low cut tops :haha:
> 
> Now I'm a full 34C and they're perky enough to still go without a bra every now and again! Breastfeeding helped my boobs (thanks god!)

That is awesome! haha, I hope I can be so lucky :)


----------



## Tangerine

sambam said:


> my nipples are the exact same! god you feel so alone about stuff like this til you come on here! my friends were talking, and said they have strawberry tart nipples and mine are like empire biscuits:haha::blush:

My nipples have actually been compared to cookies before too. We are nipple sisters! :haha:

I took off 85 lbs 5 years ago and my boobs just deflated. :cry: I went from having lovely overflowing 38D cups to a pair of cute (but limp and slightly sad) 34Bs. It's the only place where I've missed any of that old weight. I'm really curious to see what will happen to them during pregnancy and nursing. :wacko:


----------



## Anniebobs

I just hope I'm as lucky next time! I used camellia oil religiously so I never got any stretchmarks and the extra weight came off gradually over a year which I think helped. It might just be coincidence but ill be doing the same next time!


----------



## emmancee

I was a small 34A pre-pregnancy and they didnt really grow much when I was pregnant but as soon as my milk came in they got massive and went to a C cup (well seemed massive to me after being so small :haha:) They stayed that way all the time I was breastfeeding but now I have stopped they have shrunk back to how they were before :growlmad: (I would say maybe even a bit smaller but its hard to remember exactly) Probably not what you want to hear as I would have loved them to stay big but I don't mind having small ones nearly as much as I did before having my LO as they did such a good job feeding my LO for a year :winkwink:


----------



## knobby

emmancee said:


> I was a small 34A pre-pregnancy and they didnt really grow much when I was pregnant but as soon as my milk came in they got massive and went to a C cup (well seemed massive to me after being so small :haha:) They stayed that way all the time I was breastfeeding but now I have stopped they have shrunk back to how they were before :growlmad: (I would say maybe even a bit smaller but its hard to remember exactly) Probably not what you want to hear as I would have loved them to stay big but I don't mind having small ones nearly as much as I did before having my LO as they did such a good job feeding my LO for a year :winkwink:

If mine went down to what they are now and were exactly the same in perkiness and firmness then I would be so happy. haha :D As long as they don't turn into limp flat sacks on my chest.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

emmancee said:


> I was a small 34A pre-pregnancy and they didnt really grow much when I was pregnant but as soon as my milk came in they got massive and went to a C cup (well seemed massive to me after being so small :haha:) They stayed that way all the time I was breastfeeding but now I have stopped they have shrunk back to how they were before :growlmad: (I would say maybe even a bit smaller but its hard to remember exactly) Probably not what you want to hear as I would have loved them to stay big but I don't mind having small ones nearly as much as I did before having my LO as they did such a good job feeding my LO for a year :winkwink:

Well, if I have luck and mine grow during pregnancy I will be so thrilled! Although after breastfeeding if they shrink back down I guess there's always push up bra's lol!:haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My A cups went to a D cup during pregnancy, but went down to and stayed at a C cup when I finished breastfeeding.


----------



## brunette&bubs

No change in my boobs during pregnancy
Grew to a C during BFing

Shrunk to practically nothing after almost a year of BFing.

Then I got a boob job :happydance:


----------



## mara16jade

Any idea what happens to bigger chested girls or girls who have implants? I never hear about this sort of thing. :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Bigger chested girls probably get even bigger! :)

Implants make me curious.. what do those look like when they swell up with milk?


----------



## mara16jade

^^Yes! I'm curious. :)


----------



## Tangerine

I asked my mom about this and I'm hoping I will inherit her post-baby chest. She managed to BF for only about 8 weeks with me (there wasn't a lot of support for BF, especially for a 19 year old mom in the 80s) but she says she went from small B-cups like mine to a full pair of Ds in pregnancy, and still has them almost 30 years later. She has always been a healthy weight too. If only we could all be so fortunate. :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Flowers Jasmn

I am not a medic but I have heard that when you are pregnant, the body secretes a hormone that is responsible for the enlargement of breasts. The hormone secretion continues in the first few months of breast feeding but the secretion declines as reduce the number of times you breast feed.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Bigger chested girls probably get even bigger! :)
> 
> Implants make me curious.. what do those look like when they swell up with milk?

Women with bigger chests can either stay big or shrink a size or two.
Personally, I think the longer you breastfeed the smaller your breasts will be after from all the wear and tear. It's just my hypothesis though.

Implants that are placed over the muscle can look funny after pregnancy and/or breast feeding.

Implants under the muscle (like mine are) will have no change or even look more natural.

I think when they fill up with milk they just look huge. Celebrities who have implants and breastfed (Kourtney Kardashian, Kendra Wilkinson etc.) just had massive boobs while breastfeeding.


----------



## blondebabe

I had a 32A cup then got fitted for my nursing bra and she sed I was a 34 c but she's gonna put me in a 34 d so it's comfy for when my milk came in....I was like wtf a 34D???
Bt she was right .... I was 7 and a half stone so quite skinny but got upto 10 stone when I was pregnant hope this helps...don't forget to take a pic when ur boobs get big cuz I wish I had a pic of mine....I'm not breastfeed anymore but mine are 32b-c now depending on what shop I go to :) xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm a B cup but also quite big and my breasts didn't change much, up to a C if that. Even when full they weren't majorly bigger but I did have breastfeeding problems though so I think that had something to do with it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

blondebabe said:


> I had a 32A cup then got fitted for my nursing bra and she sed I was a 34 c but she's gonna put me in a 34 d so it's comfy for when my milk came in....I was like wtf a 34D???
> Bt she was right .... I was 7 and a half stone so quite skinny but got upto 10 stone when I was pregnant hope this helps...don't forget to take a pic when ur boobs get big cuz I wish I had a pic of mine....I'm not breastfeed anymore but mine are 32b-c now depending on what shop I go to :) xxx

That's sounds like a nice difference :) haha. Definitely noted to take a picture lol, kind of a "pics or it didn't happen" type thing once they shrink back down


----------



## CKJ

My small c cups went to DDs in pg ...i didnt bf n now they r back to 32c but much less pert than b4...boo :-( my biggest excitement of my second pregnancy will b getting the DDs back lol!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Mine were A before I was pregnant, I knew I was pregnant because my boobs were huge, to the point where co-workers (when I did work) were wondering why my boobs looked massive. :rofl: 

That was the one thing that made me take a HPT, I had very sore boobs. 

After I had Gavin, my boobs are about 34B, so they really haven't changed too much.


----------

